# '11 Normand Inverted Snowblower N92-260



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

For sale: '11 Normand N92-260 Inverted Snowblower

92" wide with Fargo Snow custom build back blade.

Brand new impeller fan for it (Paid $700)

Awesome for Driveway Snowblowing Service

$4900...Priced low for a quick sale (Paid almost $11,000 NEW)

Serious buyer please.

Email me if interested! Thank you!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hmmm, that's a great price for a backup unit that I should have.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

now now mark, you still owe me money for that truck im holding for you....


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmm, that's a great price for a backup unit that I should have.


Looks like another trip to Fargo for you...i can check my shed and see if I have any more hot deals for you too!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, what a steal, too bad I'm not closer it be gone.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

$4500......



Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmm, that's a great price for a backup unit that I should have.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

so what happened to the old impeller? should last more than 6 years


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

One of the blade on impeller is bent from stupid rock few years ago. Been snowblowing like that just fine every year, no issues at all. I bought new impeller 3-4 years ago for it but didn't replace it yet. I sold my tractor few months ago that I run with this blower. So now, it's just sitting and need to go. We've had below average snow falls for the last 3-4 straight years.



leolkfrm said:


> so what happened to the old impeller? should last more than 6 years


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hmmmm


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's sitting there waiting for you....lol



Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmmm


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

What is required HP rating to operate this unit & weight of machine?


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

mr.lawn works said:


> What is required HP rating to operate this unit & weight of machine?


Hi, I recommend minimum of 65 pto hp to run this blower. Utility ag tractor works best for this machine. I use JD 6320 (100 hp, 80 pto hp) to run this blower. Works great.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Please check your PMs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------

